# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  أخصائيي تغذية علاجية؟

## معاذ ملحم

هل تخرج الجامعات الأردنية أخصائيي تغذية علاجية؟




إن التقدم الهائل في العلوم الطبية قد أدى إلى توسيع دائرة المهن الصحية المساندة المعترف بها كفروع أساسية ومهمة لتقديم الرعاية الصحية للمرضى الأمر الذي يوفر لفريق الرعاية الصحية ضمان تقديم خدمات صحية نوعية ذات جودة أعلى لأعداد أكبر من المرضى هذا علاوة على التمكن من ضبط تكاليف العلاج والرعاية الصحية. تغذية الإنسان العلاجية تعتبر الآن واحدة من أهم المهن الصحية الأساسية في العديد من المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية الأولية في معظم دول العالم الصناعية. ومع أن الأردن لا يزال يعتبر من الدول النامية، إلا أن الخدمات الصحية المتوافرة فيه تضاهي مثيلاتها في الدول المتقدمة وهذا ما تثبته واقعيا الأعداد المتزايدة من الوافدين لأغراض العلاج والعناية الصحية في الأردن. ومن هنا فقد أدركت وزارة الصحة الأردنية أهمية ضبط وتقنين ممارسة مهنة التغذية لما لذلك من أثر مباشر على تحقيق الصحة والرفاه لأفراد المجتمع. وبالتالي فقد سنت الوزارة نظاما يمنع ممارسة مهنة الاستشارات الغذائية إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص مهني من الوزارة. ومع ذلك فإنه وللأسف الشديد يلاحظ على نطاق واسع عدم وضوح وخلط غريب بين عدة مفاهيم متعلقة بطبيعة المهنة وكذلك المهنيين الممارسين لها مما سينعكس سلبا على نوعية وجودة الخدمات الصحية والغذائية المقدمة للاشخاص الاصحاء والمرضى على حد سواء، الأمر الذي قد ينتهي بوقوع أضرار صحية جسيمة علاوة على التكاليف الاقتصادية المتراكمة وارتفاع معدلات الفقر وتدني مستوى الرفاه الاجتماعي.
أصبح علم التغذية علما مستقلا بذاته ومتميزا عن باقي العلوم الأخرى مما دفع الجامعات العالمية والمحلية لطرح برامج جامعية في كافة المستويات الأكاديمية (بكالوريوس، وماجستير، ودكتوراه) لاشباع احتياجات سوق العمل المتزايدة في هذا المجال. ومع هذا فإن حداثة هذا العلم النسبية وتعدد طبيعة المهن التي يمكن أن يمارسها التغذويون فإن الجامعات العالمية والأردنية على حد السواء ما زالت غير متفقة على عدة أمور متعلقة بتخصص التغذية، من أهمها: (1) عدم الاعتراف بعلم التغذية كعلم مستقل وقائم بذاته، الأمر الذي أدى بالجهات المسؤولة عن طرح البرامج الأكاديمية أو الجهات المنوط بها الموافقة على طرحها إلى عدم الاقتناع لإفراد كليات تعنى بعلوم التغذية مستقلة كتلك الخاصة بعلوم الصيدلة أوالطب أوالتمريض أو الهندسة أو القانون (2) عدم الاتفاق على المرجعية المهنية للتغذويين بمختلف تخصصاتهم، ففي حين تشكل نقابة المهندسين الزراعيين مرجعية مهنية للتغذويين الذين يحصلون على البكالوريوس من أقسام التغذية التابعة لكليات الزراعة ، فإن وزارة الصحة تشكل مرجعية لخريجي كليات العلوم الطبية المساندة والذين لا يستطيعون في المقابل الانتساب لنقابة المهندسين الزراعيين، وإذا كان الخريج قد حصل على دبلوم او ماجستير في التغذية بعد أن يحصل على البكالريوس في الطب فإن المرجعية هنا تكون للمجلس الطبي الأعلى. إن ذلك الخلط كما أشرت غالبا ما يعود من جهة إلى عدم وضوح طبيعة مهنة التغذية بكل فروعها( تغذية الإنسان، التغذية العلاجية، تغذية المجتمع، تغذية الأمومة والطفولة، البحث التغذوي ...الخ) ومن جهة أخرى، يعود إلى عدم وضوح واستقرار الفروق بين علم التغذية وعلم التصنيع الغذائي، حيث قد يبدو في الظاهر أنهما لا ينفصلان لكن في الواقع العلمي فإن هناك فروقا جوهرية بين هذين العلمين وبين طبيعة المهن التي يمكن أن يمارسها خريجو تلك العلوم. الأمر الذي ترك الباب مفتوحا على مصراعيه للعاملين في الخدمات الصحية كالأطباء والممرضين وغيرهم لأخذ زمام الأمور وممارسة دور أخصائي التغذية أحيانا وأخصائي التغذية العلاجية أحيانا أخرى الأمر الذي ينتهي بمشاكل صحية إضافية متعلقة بالغذاء والتغذية. 
أصبحت الأمراض المتعلقة بالغذاء ونمط الحياة كالسمنة والسكري وأمراض القلب والشرايين والسرطان من أكثر الأمراض انتشارا في العالم والأردن ليس استثناء، الأمر الذي يؤكد من ناحية أخرى أهمية التغذية والمعالجة بالأغذية ويضعها في صدارة الخدمات الصحية الواجب تقنينها بعلمية ووضع الضوابط لممارسة المهن المتعلقة بها. وقبل طرح بعض المقترحات للمناقشة ولتصحيح بعض المفاهيم والمصطلحات المتعلقة بعلم التغذية فإنه من المناسب تعريف بعض هذه المصطلحات تعريفا علميا متفقا عليه عالميا: علم التغذية (Nutrition Science): يعرف علم التغذية على أنه مجموع المعرفة العلمية المتطورة عن بحوث علمية منضبطة والتي تتعلق بالعمليات المعنية بالتغذية على الصعيد الوطني والعالمي والمجتمعي والسريري. التغذية (Nutrition): عرف مجلس الغذاء والتغذية التابع للرابطة الأمريكية للتغذية التغذية بأنها ''علم التغذية والمغذيات والمواد المتاحة فيها وتفاعلها والتوازن فيما يتعلق بالصحة والمرض والعملية التي يقوم بها جسم الكائن الحي بتناول وهضم وامتصاص ونقل واستعمال والتخلص من فضلات المواد الغذائية''. أخصائي التغذية (Nutritionist): الشخص المؤهل لتقديم المشورة بشأن التغذية و/أو يعمل في مجال الغذاء والتغذية. والعامل في هذا المجال لا يحتاج إلى تدريب رسمي لممارسة هذه المهنة. الحميات (Dietetics): العلم الذي يدرس تطبيق مبادىء التغذية لتنظيم، وتخطيط، وتحضير الحميات التغذوية المتوازنة في حالتي الصحة والمرض.
أخصائي التغذية العلاجية (Dietitian) هو جزء أساسي من الفريق الصحي في المستشفيات، والمراكز الصحية، وغيرها من مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية. يشترط لممارسة مهنة التغذية العلاجية أن يتم الاخصائي درجة بكالوريوس معتمدة من جهات مرجعية معنية بالترخيص المهني للمارسة، وأن يخضع الخريخ لبرنامج تدريبي مكثف لمدة عام كامل في التغذية العلاجية تحت إشراف المختصين. وبعد اجتياز التدريب المبرمج يجلس المتدرب لامتحان زمالة يؤهله لممارسة ويمنح على إثر ذلك لقب أخصائي التغذية العلاجية في فريق العناية الصحية قادر تثقيف المرضى بنواحي التغذية وتقيدم التدخلات الغذائية العلاجية، وبالإضافة لذلك فانهم يشرفون على إدارة جميع العمليات الغذائية بما في ذلك شراء المواد، ويحضيرها، وتقديمها، والقوى العاملة في أقسام التغذية. أن ينبري غير المختصين في التغذية للإفتاء بتغذية الأفراد والمجتمعات في مختلف وسائل الإعلام العامة والخاصة يعتبر أمرا في غاية الخطورة على صحة الأفراد والمجتمعات. وعليه وسعيا وراء النهوض بالصحة العامة وتحقيق الرفاه للمواطن في زمن انتشرت فيه الأمراض المتعلقة بنمط الحياة انتشارا واسعا مما يحد ولاشك من قدرة المواطن على الإنتاج ويرفع تكلفة العلاج والرعاية الصحية، وعليه فإننا نطرح بعض الحلول للنقاش حتى يتمكن صانعو القرار من اتخاذ القرارات السليمة. أولا: أن تشرف وزارة التعليم العالي على تشكيل لجنة أكاديمية-مهنية لرسم الخطوط العريضة لطبيعة علم التغذية والإيعاز بالكليات التي يمكن أن يطرح من خلالها برامج التغذية على مستوى البكالوريوس. ثانيا: أن تقوم الجامعات بإضافة عدد معين من الساعات التدريبية ضمن فترة تدريب أو إقامة في المستشفيات (Internship) خاصة بطلبة تخصصات تغذية الإنسان والحميات بحيث تكون من متطلبات التخصص والتخرج الإجبارية لا تقل عن عام دراسي كامل ويعقد في نهايتها امتحان موحد يؤهل من يجتازه لممارسة مهنة التغذية العلاجية. ثالثا: أن تعيد وزارة الصحة دراسة وضع ضوابط جديدة لطبيعة المهن التي يمكن أن يمارسها التغذويون بمختلف فئاتها وبما يتلائم مع درجات الممارسين العلمية وخبراتهم العملية. ذلك إضافة لطرح برامج تدرييبة لمن يرغب في التخصص بتغذية المرضى. رابعا: استحداث جسم مهني يعنى بالعاملين في التغذية كجمعية للتغذويين تعنى بوضع الأنظمة والتعليمات الضابطة لمنح رخصة مهنية للممارسة حالها حال المهن الصحية الأساسية الأخرى.
د. حيدر عبدالله الدومي
أستاذ مساعد تغذية وتغذية علاجية الجامعة الأردنية 


منقوووول

----------

